# Pact coffee



## cavem01

Anybody use the subscription Pact coffee? I was thinking of using this for a Pour over set up alongside my SJ Grinder and Silvia.


----------



## 4515

Used it for a while and it was ok

Cancelled and was spammed for a while with 'come back' emails

Give it a go - theres often a try for £1 offer


----------



## filthynines

I've always been happy with Pact. Their customer service is excellent, usually via Twitter. Stuff always gets through letterbox easily. £5 credit through my link: http://www.pactcoffee.com/sign-up?voucher=GLS [obviously delete if against forum rules...]


----------



## MildredM

I've had some cracking beans (Espresso, not p/o). I'm not so keen on the envelope of bumpfh enclosed with every order mind.


----------



## unoll

I'd recommend a Hasbean in my mug subscription instead, the coffee is way better, the videos are pretty good and it's 45p cheaper per pack. However, go for the £1 Pact offer if they're doing it still.


----------



## oursus

Little bit on the pricy side, VERY hyped though - overly poetic tasting notes. & strong marketing. Had some ok coffee from them, a couple were even good! Tbh, best thing about pact is their letterbox friendly packaging.


----------



## Elcee

I think they're pretty good. I've had 7 bags of beans from them. Most were nice, one was sublime and one was a dud. Of course, this is based on my ability to brew them well. The packaging is letter box friendly and they always have arrived promptly. They also offer a range of roasts and seem to rotate their range of coffees on a monthly or bimonthly basis. They occasionally feature limited coffees at a premium price.

Their email contact is okay, some notifications about their other products. I generally got an email when a delivery was on its way and sometimes before a coffee was coming.

I think the best things about their subscription service is that you can choose what type of coffee beans you get, you can postpone or skip a delivery for a month and you can change the frequency of the deliveries. You aren't committed to what you start with. I wish other roasters offered this flexibility and the lack of this is the primary reason I rarely use subscription services.


----------



## MildredM

Elcee said:


> I think the best things about their subscription service is that you can choose what type of coffee beans you get, you can postpone or skip a delivery for a month and you can change the frequency of the deliveries. I wish other roasters offered this flexibility and is the primary reason I rarely use subscription services.


I agree with you, their website is indeed easy to navigate and it's a doddle to skip an order (or 3). Some other online retailers could learn a lot from Pact, in that respect. (By saying this I don't mean any of the well thought of, decent roasters, have troublesome websites! Although I visited a new-to-me one (not mentioned on the forum yet) the other day which drove me mad with lack of clarity etc).


----------



## Elcee

MildredM said:


> I agree with you, their website is indeed easy to navigate and it's a doddle to skip an order (or 3). Some other online retailers could learn a lot from Pact, in that respect. (By saying this I don't mean any of the well thought of, decent roasters, have troublesome websites! Although I visited a new-to-me one (not mentioned on the forum yet) the other day which drove me mad with lack of clarity etc).


 I agree. The website is very easy to use and is full of detailed information. I am frequently surprised by how incomplete and unwieldy the websites of some specialty roasters are. A pet peeve of mine is having to go into each coffee's page to see their tasting notes. I just want to be able to see a list and compare them side by side. Some websites even have pages missing basic information such as roast level, tasting notes and origin. Sure the coffee might be amazing but I'm not going to buy something if I don't have the information of.


----------



## cavem01

Wow some quick comments, any other alternatives or suggestions? I've been having;

Nude espresso east blend

Caravan coffee roasters (single origin)

Monmouth organic blend

And now pact los Andes


----------



## cavem01




----------



## Hibbsy

Enter the code Drip to get a FREE V60 coffee making kit (size 02, comes with 40 filters) with your first £6.95 bag of Pact Coffee.


----------



## Hibbsy

As @unoll and @working dog said in an earlier post you can get your first bag of coffee for £1. Enter the code NEW to get first order for £1.


----------



## cavem01

Hibbsy said:


> Enter the code Drip to get a FREE V60 coffee making kit (size 02, comes with 40 filters) with your first £6.95 bag of Pact Coffee.


Did this last week.... hence pour over


----------



## Hibbsy

cavem01 said:


> Did this last week.... hence pour over


That's the offer I went for too. Am really enjoying the V60, bit not tried the coffee yet...


----------



## MildredM

> @cavem01 . . . any other alternatives or suggestions?


I like Bella Barista's 'The Roastery' subscription. I've had some lovely beans


----------



## Hibbsy

https://handpicked.cafedirect.co.uk.


----------



## Elcee

cavem01 said:


> Did this last week.... hence pour over


 I just received a bag of the Los Andes today as a gift from my parents. How have you found this one?


----------



## Jedi oh

MildredM said:


> [/font][/color]
> 
> I like Bella Barista's 'The Roastery' subscription. I've had some lovely beans


I buy their beans too, not on subscription but in the shop. Good variety and to my taste most enjoyable.

I did try Pact for a while but when I lost my bank card I didn't update my new card details, and I think that speaks volumes. I did enjoy it but found it a tad pricey.


----------



## scottgough

I used it for a while, never really wowed by the coffee. Shame as the service was great, packaging beans in a larger flat package to fit through your lettter box is underrated! Rave and HasBean take note, going to post office to collect your beans is a pain in the ass! Have a look at Pacts packaging


----------



## filthynines

I know "pricey" is subjective, but I struggle to put £6.95 for 250g delivered in the "pricey" range. Quality is another measure altogether, but the value is reasonable.


----------



## Jedi oh

I see your point, but I'm fortunate enough to be able to get beans I prefer within 5 minutes of leaving my house. And for £2 less. So yes, I do find it pricey. For me. You're right of course in that it is subjective. But this is my own experience.


----------



## Plasse

I'm new to the forum but have been trying pact for the last month. It is definitely freshly roasted - one time almost too freshly. Tried three beans so far, like above reviews mixed feelings about it. One was great, one ok and one bland. The service is excellent though. Is there another retailer with similar service?


----------



## filthynines

"Almost too freshly" - are you allowing the beans to rest for seven days or more before using? It's not something which is obvious to a newcomer, but I found that it paid off in a big way when I had my first few Pact coffees. [And it applies equally for all other roasters.]


----------



## Richard_severn

I have been using pact for a long time now. Maybe a year... I haven't had any massive issues. I like the little cards they send out with the coffee with tasting notes on and info about the roasters, Defiantly adds to the premium feel. My SO got me an advent calendar from them and that was really good. It was 25 different coffees all pre ground for filter. Had some really great drinks from them. They (pact) were the o ly subscription service I could find before joining here and discovering loads more. I should book my ideas up and try a few different places for coffee but I do really enjoy the pact stuff.

One issue is with the pre ground stuff. I used to order for aeropress and it was fine as you would expect. I then changed to pour over and the grind was the same. I'm not convinced they do actually grind it to your preference more of they have a fine medium and coarse and you get the best suited one sent out. Happy to be proven wrong though. I go for full bean now and grind myself. Tastes even better that way!


----------



## Plasse

filthynines said:


> "Almost too freshly" - are you allowing the beans to rest for seven days or more before using? It's not something which is obvious to a newcomer, but I found that it paid off in a big way when I had my first few Pact coffees. [And it applies equally for all other roasters.]


Yes! I have now started to do that.. But that means planning. I think for me the quality/convenience/price at this point land at me staying with Pact. Could definitely be convinced to try an alternative though.


----------



## IggyK

Hello everyone.

I signed up to Pact two months ago. I think there website is there greatest asset, including the marketing and graphic design. I ran out of coffee once, no problem as there is a send me now button, which I thought was fantastic. However, a lot of there coffee seems to be coming from the Latin American region has anybody experience other regions from Pact? I kind of like variety of region in my coffee particularly from Africa. What makes some subscription more expensive than others?

Speciality coffee subscription newbie.

V60 & Aeropress Fan


----------



## Stevie

I didn't have good coffee from Pact. I work in coffee and taste a lot of good coffee and the stuff Pact was sending me just wasn't of the same. I know it's a little more effort but you're best off buying bags of beans here and there as you please from a select list of top roasters


----------



## IggyK

Can you recommend any top roasters to try?


----------



## filthynines

Give Hasbean's espresso starter pack a go. That was my second roaster after giving Pact a go, and they certainly know what they're doing.


----------



## IggyK

Ordered a bag of beans from Origin coffee roasters San Fermin Colombia, heard they are quite good.

Also have a bag arriving today form Pact Planalto Brazil, so will compare them.


----------



## Plasse

filthynines said:


> Give Hasbean's espresso starter pack a go. That was my second roaster after giving Pact a go, and they certainly know what they're doing.


Good idea! Do they also do letterbox friendly deliveries?


----------



## filthynines

Not for something of that size, but I don't know about their subscription service.


----------



## jlarkin

Single bags from hasbean / subscription will get through the letterbox just fine. The InMyMug Subscription is a great price for a massive variety, if you're considering a subscription.


----------



## IggyK

does hasbean provide letterbox friendly packaging?


----------



## MildredM

IggyK said:


> does hasbean provide letterbox friendly packaging?


yes! One 250g bag is very flat. However they often use a signed for carrier . . .


----------



## nomilknosugar

My Hasbean subscriptions (normal and #SSSSS) come through my standard sized letterbox like clockwork.


----------



## gracy

Any tips what kind of coffee I can drink being pregnant?


----------



## DavecUK

gracy said:


> Any tips what kind of coffee I can drink being pregnant?


Caffeine and it's metabolites (paraxanthine), readily crosses the placental barrier and the foetus is not well placed to deal with it, so personally I wouldn't recommend normal coffee at any time during prgnancy.* Decaff is the one to go for. Preferably CO2 decaff or Swiss Water (no harmful chemicals)*....not Methyl Chloride (MC process). The amount of methyl Chloride is so small and not really harmful, but when pregnant, why take the chance.


----------



## IggyK

gracy said:


> Any tips what kind of coffee I can drink being pregnant?


Drink non caffeine tea instead. Try the Taylor's of Harrogate Kew Gardens range.

Awesome teas!







:good:


----------



## IggyK

Has any Pact users tried the Fahem Limu beans from Ethiopia? What do you think?

Will seems to be certainly enthusiastic "Floral Cup - develop into sweet spice notes including cinnamon and nutmeg"

Me not so much.


----------



## gracy

Never heard about it before will have look into in more so difficult without morning cup of coffee


----------



## tomaszj

Have been using Pact for some Moka Pot and light filter blends and I'm content with the coffee quality (not so much with the stuff in aforementioned envelopes). Is any other subscription service in UK as flexible as they are in terms of skipping deliveries, etc.? I'd be keen to sign up with a new company to try things out.


----------



## gracy

Never heard about Taylor's of Harrogate Kew Gardens range. Is it any good? Anybod tried it before? and What is the cost of it?


----------



## Robbo

tomaszj said:


> Have been using Pact for some Moka Pot and light filter blends and I'm content with the coffee quality (not so much with the stuff in aforementioned envelopes). Is any other subscription service in UK as flexible as they are in terms of skipping deliveries, etc.? I'd be keen to sign up with a new company to try things out.


Hasbeen are very good, especially for lighter roast coffee Easy to speak to someone and tell them what you want


----------



## tomaszj

Good stuff, thanks for recommendation, Robbo. I'll give them a go when my current supply runs out.


----------



## erik

I'm reviving this thread, is anyone here still subscribed? I get them for the studio and you can't beat the convenience... But I'm curious if anyone has tried any of the new micro lots with a lever machine? any fun to be had? When I'm done repairing the Lusso I'm keen to get something special to celebrate. Last time I got something special it was a bag of pretend-Kopi Luwak from Harrod's and I'm not keen on repeating the mistake...


----------



## jymbob

Haven't tried their microlots but I'm very happy with their usual options. They also let me do a 6 week delivery, which few others do.


----------



## Popinman

Used them for several years, but have now moved over to The Roastery subscription from BB. Beans seem fresher, tastier and I'm supporting a local business.


----------



## Matt B

erik said:


> I'm reviving this thread, is anyone here still subscribed? I get them for the studio and you can't beat the convenience... But I'm curious if anyone has tried any of the new micro lots with a lever machine? any fun to be had? When I'm done repairing the Lusso I'm keen to get something special to celebrate. Last time I got something special it was a bag of pretend-Kopi Luwak from Harrod's and I'm not keen on repeating the mistake...


Although not for a lever machine, I have had a fortnightly subscription with the micro lots and they have all been excellent.


----------



## filthynines

filthynines said:


> I've always been happy with Pact. Their customer service is excellent, usually via Twitter. Stuff always gets through letterbox easily. £5 credit through my link: http://www.pactcoffee.com/sign-up?voucher=GLS [obviously delete if against forum rules...]


Sorry for needlessly resurrecting this, but just received a random email telling me somebody called David used my referral code! I don't know if that was somebody on this forum, but thanks if so!


----------



## garethuk

I've been using Pact both microlot and their Mid range. I have generally had good experiences using their coffee with aeropress, I think in 24 coffees only 1 I wasn't keen on. Would very happily recommend them for the coffee, the ease of use, customer service and the ability to select which coffee you receive on the subscription. I'm going to start up a hasbean subscription soon so look forward to comparing that.

If you haven't tried Pact and are interested there's nothing to lose in giving them a go as it's super easy to walk away after one order. Also the one time I took issue with the grind size they sent me out a brand new batch so very happy.


----------



## Rhys

My sister uses Pact coffee and has some pre-ground stuff delivered every so often for her V60.. Smells nice, but is stale.. Think I'll have to give her a hand grinder for filter.. Don't know why she bothers, I can soon drop her off something nice, and grind it if she really wants *sigh* Tha can allus tell a Yorkshire lass, but tha cannot tell'em much...


----------



## Jony

Pass on pact just a Social Media platform= Garbage. Or am I wrong


----------



## Junglebert

Pact have awful, oppressive marketing tactics and start emails with the word 'Ahoy' so as far as I'm concerned, they can do one. They don't roast their own beans, and exist to make money from people who can't be bothered looking further afield, not to sell decent coffee.


----------



## catpuccino

Junglebert said:


> Pact have awful, oppressive marketing tactics and start emails with the word 'Ahoy' so as far as I'm concerned, they can do one. They don't roast their own beans, and exist to make money from people who can't be bothered looking further afield, not to sell decent coffee.


I don't totally disagree but Pact were a valuable (albeit short) part of my journey to where I am now. I like buying from new roasters most weeks, and I'm very lucky to be based around many knowledgeable, friendly and experienced specialty shops/roasters if I want to stay local but even now the coffee scene (even just the vocab!) can be intimidating. Pact are like Bridge cameras between point and shoots and DSLRs...they're accessible as the next step up and act as training wheels for anyone who wants to learn more and then look afield.


----------



## Jony

Yawn


----------



## catpuccino

Jony said:


> Yawn


Something wrong with my thoughts on this?


----------



## Rhys

catpuccino said:


> Something wrong with my thoughts on this?


Not at all. This is what my sister has done.


----------



## Syenitic

catpuccino said:


> Something wrong with my thoughts on this?


Absolutely not, Pact do, as you say, get people initially hooked and pull them through into the previously unknown world of speciality coffee.

You'll realise soon, if not already, that there is a lot of hearsay presented as experience and knowledge in this place, your'e on a better path by the sound of it!


----------



## Tafka

Waiting on my first delivery. Will arrive before my gaggia classsic eBay win unfortunately, so it'll just sit there sneering at me for not making it


----------



## jonnycooper29

Tafka said:


> Waiting on my first delivery. Will arrive before my gaggia classsic eBay win unfortunately, so it'll just sit there sneering at me for not making it


I'm sure you know already, but you'll need to let the beans rest 7-10 days after roast date before you use them for espresso

Could be perfect timing!


----------



## Tafka

jonnycooper29 said:


> I'm sure you know already, but you'll need to let the beans rest 7-10 days after roast date before you use them for espresso
> 
> Could be perfect timing!


nope.... I had no idea. Coffee shops just make the coffee they don't share any knowledge. This is all new to me.

oh and I bought ground... still waiting on a grinder. Was thinking of a sage dose control pro


----------



## ashcroc

Tafka said:


> nope.... I had no idea. Coffee shops just make the coffee they don't share any knowledge. This is all new to me.
> 
> oh and I bought ground... still waiting on a grinder. Was thinking of a sage dose control pro


I wouldn't worry about resting preground coffee. It's already in a heightened state of aging due to it's much larger surface area.


----------

